# Lighting



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

Is it bad to give your hedgie more then 12 hours of light?


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

No, anything up to about 16 is used by different people. I have mine set at about 13 or so.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have timers on for 14 hours a day, and that works well with my schedule and Inky's.


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Does the light source really matter also? DO most use flourescent?
R.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some feel it should be a broad spectrum light and ideally, I suppose that would be best. Basically though, any light will work. My gang get curly fluorescent in addition to natural daylight. Being that they room windows face west, during fall, winter and early spring, there isn't enough natural light during the day.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

The normal "white" curly fluorescent bulbs are very good for UVA. I also use a reptile UVB bulb just to be safe. There is some evidence that desert animals need UVB. I don't know if this is just reptiles or mammals as well.


----------

